# Too many closed threads???



## asm

Is it me or there are a bunch of closed threads lately? I have been working on answers that can be posted because the original was deleted.
Too much going on with smoking and health in the Spanish English forum, but too many locks. 
Is it me or there is a change in the forum?


----------



## chamyto

If you have read moderators´ comments , they did not follow the rules .
But , that´s true , there are plenty of threads about smoking and health at the same time I´m writing this. It´s a bit strange... in my opinion . Don´t you think ?


----------



## asm

chamyto said:


> If you have read moderators´ comments , they did not follow the rules .
> But , that´s true , there are plenty of threads about smoking and health at the same time I´m writing this. It´s a bit strange... in my opinion . Don´t you think ?


 I think it's too many health & smoking.
On the threads, can they just rename the posts?


----------



## Mate

Thanks. We are doing our best to deal with this problem. It is a school assignment so the whole class is asking more or less the same thing at the same time. Apparently the teacher didn't tell them how to use this forum (and the students didn't care to read the rules).


----------



## Peterdg

asm said:


> Is it me or there are a bunch of closed threads lately? I have been working on answers that can be posted because the original was deleted.


One way to avoid this is not posting answers to threads that do not follow the rules but instead report them with the red triangle.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Peterdg said:


> One way to avoid this is not posting answers to threads that do not follow the rules but instead report them with the red triangle.



Very good piece of advice


----------



## cbrena

Me estaba preguntando esto mismo estos últimos días y se lo pregunté por MP a un moderador. Parece ser que una escuela de Colorado aconsejó a sus alumnos utilizar el foro. Ahora deben estar con temas de comportamientos saludables. Esperemos que antes de que cambien todos en masa a otro peor, hayan aprendido a usar el foro.

Las mismas preguntas se repiten con un solo día de diferencia, e incluso un mismo forero hace la misma pregunta dos días seguidos. 

Los moderadores se han puesto en contacto con la escuela. Esperemos que esto haga mejorar esta situación, porque a ciertas horas toda la primera pantalla está ocupada por ellos. 

Los moderadores están teniendo un trabajo extra intentando hacer ver a cada uno cuales son las normas del foro y cerrando los hilos que no las cumplen.

En mi opinión la forma en que podemos colaborar todos los demás es no respondiendo a sus preguntas si no cumplen las reglas, y la de mirar previamente en los diccionarios y en los foros antes de abrir un nuevo hilo, sin duda, ninguno la está cumpliendo.

No he usado el triangulito rojo todavía, pero posiblemente es el momento de empezar a hacerlo.


----------



## chamyto

Es cierto, a estas horas más de la mitad de la página del foro Español-inglés está ocupada por mensajes sobre la salud y el tabaco. Además al menos son 3 días consecutivos.

¿ Qué les cuesta seguir a estos chicos unas sencillas normas ?


----------



## asm

chamyto said:


> Es cierto, a estas horas más de la mitad de la página del foro Español-inglés está ocupada por mensajes sobre la salud y el tabaco. Además al menos son 3 días consecutivos.
> 
> ¿ Qué les cuesta seguir a estos chicos unas sencillas normas ?


Espero que el moderador que sabe de este caso vea este mensaje, localizando a la maestra se puede arreglar buena parte del problema. Por lo pronto, dejemos de fumar!!!!


----------



## Mate

Cbrena: La mejor forma de colaborar, la que más te agradeceremos, es por medio del triangulito rojo. Si el hilo que no sirve pasa de largo, continúa ahí en la base de datos ocupando lugar. Los reportes serán más que bienvenidos.

Hemos intentado tomar contacto con los maestros de la escuela pero aún no hemos obtenido respuesta. 

Gracias a todos por su preocupación y su colaboración.


----------



## piraña utria

Mate said:


> Cbrena: La mejor forma de colaborar, la que más te agradeceremos, es por medio del triangulito rojo. Si el hilo que no sirve pasa de largo, continúa ahí en la base de datos ocupando lugar. Los reportes serán más que bienvenidos.
> 
> Hemos tomado contacto con los maestros de la escuela pero aún no hemos obtenido respuesta.
> 
> Gracias a todos por su preocupación y su colaboración.


 
Buenos días,

Me uno a Mate en el agradecimiento por la colaboración, preocupación y, adiciono, la paciencia con la que han soportado esta, estamos seguros, temporal situación.

Vamos a ver como "amanecieron" esos chicos hoy.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ya veo que no era el único que observaba con estupor la irrupción de la horda anti-tabaquismo en el habitualmente sosegado Foro de Gramática. Esperemos que remita pronto, desde que llegaron me encuentro fatal.

Saludos a todos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Ya veo que no era el único que observaba con estupor la irrupción de la horda anti-tabaquismo en el habitualmente sosegado Foro de Gramática. Esperemos que remita pronto, *desde que llegaron me encuentro fatal.*


 
Creo que deberías dejar de fumar: es malo para la salud (como han aprendido todos los que han leído estos días el Foro de Gramática). Yo en cambio estoy perfectamente.


----------



## bondia

Mate said:


> Hemos tomado contacto con los maestros de la escuela pero aún no hemos obtenido respuesta.
> Gracias a todos por su preocupación y su colaboración.


 
¡Gracias a vosotros por la dedicación!
Pienso que puede volver a ocurrir algo así, y en mayor escala(), pero no sé cómo se puede evitar..
Saludos


----------



## frida-nc

He hablado personalmente con la profesora que asignó el trabajo.
Reconoció que su tarea había producido caos en los foros, y lo lamentaba sinceramente,  Entiende todos los problemas porque los habíamos descrito en un correo electrónico.
Nos asegura que no va a pasar en el futuro.  (Puso las reglas de WR en la pizarra para la lección de hoy; si vuelve a recomendar nuestro sitio, será con límites estrictos de participación.)
Los moderadores van a hacerse cargo de los hilos existentes y ciertamente retirarán una gran porción de ellas.

Espero que tengan un buen fin de semana.


----------



## bondia

frida-nc said:


> He hablado personalmente con la profesora que asignó el trabajo.
> Reconoció que su tarea había producido caos en los foros, y lo lamentaba sinceramente, Entiende todos los problemas porque los habíamos descrito en un correo electrónico.
> Nos asegura que no va a pasar en el futuro. (Puso las reglas de WR en la pizarra para la lección de hoy; si vuelve a recomendar nuestro sitio, será con límites estrictos de participación.)
> Los moderadores van a hacerse cargo de los hilos existentes y ciertamente retirarán una gran porción de ellas.
> 
> Espero que tengan un buen fin de semana.


 
Gracias, frida y a todos. Igualemente os deseo buen fin de semana


----------



## cbrena

frida-nc said:


> He hablado personalmente con la profesora que asignó el trabajo.



Muchas gracias Frida por tu dedicación y a todos los moderadores por su rápida actuación.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## asm

cbrena said:


> Muchas gracias Frida por tu dedicación y a todos los moderadores por su rápida actuación.
> 
> Buen fin de semana.


Eso quiere decir que ya me puedo ir a fumar en paz
Al parecer fue un buen trabajo de moderadores que hicieron un trabajo detectivesco para dar con el génesis del problema.
Muy bien!!!!


----------



## bzu

If it's decided that a thread is to be closed for whatever reason then fair enough, but it would be a bit more civil to at least leave the reason for it, instead of having it just disappear and lost in the WR deleted threads bin for ever and ever...


----------



## ampurdan

Hi bzu,

Moderators usually leave deletion notes or send PMs to let members know that their threads have been removed and explain them the rules, but it's not always possible to leave a message when a thread is removed. Many times, it's a dubious thread under discussion among the mods and it is temporarily removed. In other occasions, it's a thread posted by a member who's done the same thing several times. Please, bear in mind that we are not that many and sometimes one only person can spend hours moving threads. I beg you to be a little patient with moderators.


----------



## bzu

Okay ampurdan, cheers for the explication .


----------

